# Travel Alarm Clock



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

looking for a small travel alarm clock (ideally the size of a credit card or smaller (not as think tho obviously))

would prefer a metal body with a flip over cover to prevent any buttons getting pressed accidentally

I remember seing such a beast made by seiko in the 80s but google is not finding me anything similar these days.

The seiko one i recall also had a means to adust the time via a crown rather than buttons - which would be nice but this ive not seen on any modern alarm clock.


----------



## Josh Jackson (May 17, 2010)

Hello there, :clapping:

The main advantage of an atomic is that it gives incredibly accurate time. They are very small and simple to work. Most will come with battery back up so you don't have to worry about them going out when there is a power outage. But the main disadvantage is that atomic travel alarm clocks run on batteries. Even though today we have batteries that are very durable, they do not last forever. :to_become_senile:

Thanks and regards,


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

Josh Jackson said:


> Hello there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Josh, confused by your response - I never mentioned atomic ones in my original post.

From what I have seen most atomic ones are quite bulkly and would not meet my size requirements.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Is this the type of thing you are looking for

My link

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/sol/shop/home_and_garden/decorative_accessories/clocks/108241800_jones_amigo_travel_alarm_clock_black.html?Campaign_ID=AW&Creative_ID=0&Site_ID=Harpoon&Network_ID=AW&Affiliate_ID=42295&source=aw


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

Seismic one said:


> Is this the type of thing you are looking for
> 
> My link
> 
> http://www.sainsbury...42295&source=aw


Not quite, I would want something smaller than that and ideally digital too. I have a number of analogue alarm clocks and they all seem to

tick way too loudly to the point where they keep me awake.


----------

